# Bolt Install question



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I was reading a Premier thread from 2014 that said the Tuning adapter is no longer needed for Charter cable.
Can anyone who has Charter and a Bolt, verify this for me? Is it going to be as simple as inserting the Cable Card and running guided setup?


----------



## Nickipedia (Jul 18, 2015)

Charter requires a tuning adapter as they went to SDV. You'll need a tuning adapter as well as a cable card.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Ok thank you. I'll take excedrin in advance


----------



## SolomonJ (Dec 5, 2015)

Gunnyman said:


> Ok thank you. I'll take excedrin in advance


It's not that hard. The only "gotcha" is if you plan to use the Bolt as a MoCa bridge. The Tuning Adapter will block the MoCa signals out from the Bolt. To address this, get a splitter capable of carrying the right frequencies (I got http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0113JAN8K and it worked beautifully). One side of the splitter to the Bolt, the other side to the Tuning Adapter. Then the USB cable goes from the Bolt to the Tuning Adapter.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I'm going to skip Moca until I move into the new house and can pre-wire everything for it. I'll be using the Fire TV stick for occasional TiVo viewing in the bedroom.


----------



## Nickipedia (Jul 18, 2015)

You won't have any MoCA issues with a tuning adapter. The frequencies will pass through the tuning adapter to the rest of your coax network with no problem.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Only slightly painful to get it done.
Should I be worried that when I go into settings and test signal strength it shows no signal, but it's tuning things in just fine?


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

Assuming you're just setting up now, it isn't fully functional until Tivo activates the device, so I wouldn't base any conclusions on what is happening before then.


----------



## Nickipedia (Jul 18, 2015)

Once you have the CableCard and TA installed and Charter marries the Host ID and CableCard, have Charter initialize ("Hit") both the TA and the CableCard. Ask them to hit the TA first. Once the TA reboots and comes up after the hit, then have them hit the card. 90% of Charter techs forget to wait before they Hit the card.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Nickipedia said:


> You won't have any MoCA issues with a tuning adapter. The frequencies will pass through the tuning adapter to the rest of your coax network with no problem.


Wrong... Not with a Cisco TA it won't, maybe a Moto, but it is best to use a 2-way splitter when using MoCA.

http://media.cox.com/support/print_...er_guides/cable_box/InstallingYourCiscoTA.pdf


----------



## Nickipedia (Jul 18, 2015)

I have a lot of systems installed where the TA is between the DVR and the splitter with the Minis. There has never been a problem. 

They are all Moto (Arris) boxes. The Cisco (SA) boxes require a config change, but they work too. You're at the mercy of how experienced the support rep is to change the config flag.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Nickipedia said:


> The Cisco (SA) boxes require a config change, but they work too. You're at the mercy of how experienced the support rep is to change the config flag.


Interesting, Do you happen to know the config file name? Is it the EQ Gain setting, or a Module version change?

Which Diagnostic screen shows this info?


----------



## Nickipedia (Jul 18, 2015)

The DAC has to enable "rf return pass through" (or equivalent) on the TA. Since the TAs are managed from the DAC there's no way to add it locally that I know of. In the past Cox support has done it over the phone, at least for Northern Virginia. The biggest factor I've found is getting routed to a tech that actually has experience with TAs'. I don't know if it's something that shows in diagnostics.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Everything's working great but I had to turn off TiVo sound effects because when my older audio receiver switches between PCM and dolby digital there's an obnoxious high pitched blip sound.


----------



## Nickipedia (Jul 18, 2015)

Good to hear Gunnyman. It's a good feeling when everything almost works


----------

